# P2p



## Incidental (17. Februar 2004)

Einen Schönen guten Tag.

Ich habe Probleme mit einem Programm namens P2P.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie es sich installiert hat, allerdings lässt es sich nicht deinstallieren und wählt sich automatisch in Internet ein.

Hilft jetzt nur noch formatieren?


----------



## IRQ (17. Februar 2004)

Deinstallier Kazaa.


----------



## Billie (21. Februar 2004)

Meine IP: 62.47.215.156

... tötet mich oh grausamen Internet Götter! Aber beeilt euch bis zur nächsten Einwahl 8)


----------

